# Neuer Pc max 6000&euro;



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

Hallo PCHG

Ich habe gespart und möchte mir ein komplet neuen Gamer system zusamm baun. Habe nicht an Hardware da brauch alles zudem 3 27zoller und gamer maus und tastatur kann bies 6k ausgebn der pc sollte gute 4 jahre ausreichen und solte BF3 GTA5 usw. Proplemlos schafen nebenbei muss er aufnem könn und 1080p solter er auch schnel rendern könn. Zudem solte er 12t haber möchte spiegel raid machen zu offt daten verloren und spiegel raid auch mit denn ssds für windows

Ps. Were schönt intel und nvidia

Mfg delusa


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4A1600C9)
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (04G-P4-2690)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)

sind 1700€ mehr auszugeben ist quark. für die 3 monitore soll wer anders beraten. da habe ich keinen plan von
wenn du mehrere platten brauchst, nimm die 3Tb platten von seagate und halt dann mehrere.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

Die Konfig vo Target sieht sehr gut aus mehr ist niht nötig ausser du willst auch noch 3D.
Wie wärs mit drei von den Monis: 27" (68,58cm) Asus VG278H LED-Monitor HDMI - Hardware, Notebooks  Die hätten auch 3D Vision, dafuer brauchst du dann aber mehr als eine 690 wenn du auf drei Monitoren 3D spielen willst


----------



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

Ok solte noch dazusagen kein 3d ehm und ja oc wolte ich auch noch es kann auch reug teurer werden ist kd hab extra gespart im jetzt mal nicht zu spar kann das beste vom besten sein


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Bei 3 Monitoren würde ich eher zu 2xGTX680 mit 4GB VRAM greifen, z.B.: KFA


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

Das ist für deinen anwendungsbereich das beste vom besten. viel besser gehts da nicht mehr. übertakten kannst damit auch.
wenn du dein geld rausschleudern willst, kannst auch ne 6kern cpu für 900€ nehmen, die bei games, dank niedrigerem grundtakt sogar langsamer ist als der 3770k.
ich empfehle das so, wie es ist. 
das restliche geld kannst für was anderes ausgeben, da du mehr fürn pc nicht ausgeben musst^^



			
				Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 3 Monitoren würde ich eher zu 2xGTX680 mit 4GB VRAM greifen, z.B.: KFA



lieber nur eine karte, wegen mikrorucklern. die hier ginge noch PowerColor Devil13 Radeon HD 7990, 2x 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7990 6GBD5-A2DHJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Ne 7990 ist auch ne Dual Karte und die Mikroruckler sind da noch schlimmer, als bei 2 680er


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

bei ner dualkarte gibts doch die mikroruckler kaum bis garnicht...


----------



## floh315 (22. September 2012)

bei dem budget könnte er doch. 2 256gb ssd raid nehmen und noch paar festplatte. wollte er nicht 12tb mit raid


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ne 7990 ist auch ne Dual Karte und die Mikroruckler sind da noch schlimmer, als bei 2 680er


 Quelle?
DualGPU macht immer etwas Microruckler das is bei Nvidia als auch bei AMD so
Jedoch hält sich das bei 2 Karten in Grenzen und viele sehen es gar nicht


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2012)

Joah, da du Geld en masse hast, könntest du eine größere SSD nehmen, und evtl die HDDs im RAID laufen lassen.  Ansonsten kann man nicht viel mehr machen. 

Bei Maus und Tastatur würde ich mich einfach mal die ganzen Flaggschiffe angucken, zu Bildschirmen kann ich nicht soo viel sagen ...    Aber bei 27" wären 2560*1440 pixel schon edel. (bei fullHD ist die Pixeldichte auf 27" schon recht gering). Frage ist natürlich, ob die Graka das packt, notfalls verbaust du halt 2x gtx 690 


gehäuse ist natürlich geschmackssache.


oh, und ne gute soundkarte fehlt da noch.  guck dir mal die asus xonar essence  karten an, die wären angemessen denke ich


----------



## laurens (22. September 2012)

Tastatur würde ich nach einer schauen mit eingebauter Interpunktion und Rechtschreibkorrektur. Zumindest sollte sie blinken und klingeln, beim 3. Fehler in einem Satz.


----------



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

Also ich wolte 2 gtx 680 nemm dachte das reicht und insgesamt müssen 6000gb zurferfügung stehn heist brauch das dopelte und zur den ssds wole nur 256er reichen eigenlich und ja ehm wuste ganicht das es ne grösere auflösung als 1080p gipt^^ 
Mfg delusa


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Nvidia hat die Mikroruckler momentan besser im Griff, als AMD. 

Bei dem Budget kann man auch 2x512GB SSD für den RAID nehmen und dann noch 2GB HDD'S für den Rest.


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

nimm doch 2xgtx690, hast ja 6000euro


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> nimm doch 2xgtx690, hast ja 6000euro


 allerdings ist der nachteil bei 4GPUs das sie deutlich mehr Strom brauchen und auch mehr MR produzieren aber die Leistung nicht in Relation steigt


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

er will ja zum zocken auch den 6kerner 

3 7970 im Triple-CF wären noch zu machen^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> er will ja zum zocken auch den 6kerner
> 
> 3 7970 im Triple-CF wären noch zu machen^^


 Ja das wüd grad noch so gehen, da AMD in den Auflösungen auch ein bisschen besser skaliert als Nvidia und 3GB VRAM hat sie auch


----------



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

Mhhh ich hab 6000 und nicht 13000 wie in dem film von pc welt hölmaschine 4 jo der i7 3960 2x gtx 690 und 64gb arbeitspeicher das ist dann ja dumm so wie ich das seh ist manchmal weniger mehr seh ich das richtig das ich lieber ein parr kleinere komponeten nemen soll weil es beser ist ist das richtig

Mfg delusa


----------



## facehugger (22. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> 3 7970 im Triple-CF wären noch zu machen^^


Och, dann lieber gleich 2 7990... Die 6000 Taler wollen ja auch ausgegeben werden

Gruß


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. September 2012)

wenn es wirklich das beste vom besten sein soll, führt kein weg an tripple oder Qaud sli vorbei.

Wahlweise 3 GTX 680 oder 2 GTX 690.

Die Gtx 690 allein ist schon ein biest (hab erst letzte Woche mit einer gearbeitet) und sollte auf jedenfall alle deine bedürfnisse befriedigen.

ps: Als NT würde ich lieber zu einem Dark Power Pro oder einem Seasonic probanden greifen.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

Vergisst bitte nicht, dass die Treiber mit mehr als 2 Karten nicht gut arbeiten, sodass sie kaum noch Leistungszuwachs bringen.

Teilweise sind 4 Karten sogar langsamer als 3 Karten.


Deshalb würde ich nicht mehr als eine 7990 oder 690 einbauen,
alleine weil die neuen Generationen schon vor der Tür stehen.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2012)

Versuch einfach mal logisch und sinnvoll zu denken. Du kannst das Geld verprassen oder wirklich was sinnvolles kaufen.
Wenn du unbedingt auf 3 Monitoren spielen willst und 3D kein Thema ist kannst du zwei AMD 7970 oder zwei GTX 680 oder eben eine GTX 690 nehmen.
Wobei die AMD wohl nicht schlecht sind.
Der i7 3770k reicht als Prozessor völlig aus. Ebenso würde ich nicht mehr als 2 GPUs verbauen.
Und 2 SSDs im Raid0 ist doch echt sinnlos.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (22. September 2012)

Also wenn er schnell rendern will und 6k zum raus werfen hat, könnte man dann nicht auch sowas verbauen?

MB: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/EVGA/Classified_SR-X/1013413/?

CPU: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Intel(R)/Core(TM)_i7-3930K/952598/?

Sind knapp 1800€ für MB und 2 mal CPU, sicherlich gibt's das auch noch billiger
Oder is das für den restlichen Bedarf einfach nur daneben?

Ach und zu 2 ssd's im raid0 sinnlos, meine RevoDrive3 macht sich als win partition echt unschlagbar, Knopf drücken, 9 sekunden später win fertig


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

Ich würd zwei 7970er von Sapphire und co. nehmen und gegebenfalls in ein paar monaten oder in nem jahr wenn die next Gen. da ist aufrüsten.
Edit: das SR-X funktioniert nur mit Xeons und die sind richtig teuer


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2012)

Inspektorhegele schrieb:


> Also wenn er schnell rendern will und 6k zum raus werfen hat, könnte man dann nicht auch sowas verbauen?


 
Er will einen Gamer PC also nix mit rendern und daher ist der 6 Kerner eher sinnlos weil teurer und nicht schneller.


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. September 2012)

SSD Raid ist nicht sinnlos, bring gut bis zu 50% mehr performance als eine einzelne SSD.

Es ist nur eine frage des Kosten Nutzen faktors, klar ist auch eine SSD schon schnell genug, aber 2 sind eben noch schneller ^^


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2012)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Es ist nur eine frage des Kosten Nutzen faktors, klar ist auch eine SSD schon schnell genug, aber 2 sind eben noch schneller ^^


 
Wo wir wieder bei sinnvoll und sinnlos sind und Raid0 mit 2 SSDs ist halt sinnlos.
Ich sagte ja dass er die 6000 Euro raushauen kann. Mir letztendlich völlig egal. Aber sinnvoll ist eben was anderes.


----------



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

Ja nochmal möchte zocke  das was ich zocke neben bei aufnem und dann in 1080p rendern nur für nur zocken würde ich mir ne xbox holn.
So und ich würde nur 2 ssds holen wegen der sicherung der daten ich habe zu oft meine daten verloren und mir wurde mal gesagt man kann sein sysrem spiegeln so das nicht die daten verloren gehn
Und raus haun möchte ich nicht aber warum sparn wenn ich extra für was gespart habe 

Mfg delusa


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2012)

Dann kauf dir das was du willst. Aber wieso fragst du überhaupt nach?
Musst du dich mitteilen?


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Wenn du das System im RAID hast und irgendwas passiert sind die Daten auf beiden SSD's Schrott. Ne Externe Datensicherung ist da viel sinnvoller.

Kannst das Geld auch mir geben, anstatt es so aus dem Fenster zu werfen


----------



## Sunjy (22. September 2012)

Wie siehts den mit nem großen REVODRIVE aus? so n 512 GB das sollte doch vom Speed her das schnellste sein oder? So bekommt man sein geld auch los.


Kann man die evtl sogar im raid laufen lassen?


----------



## Inspektorhegele (22. September 2012)

Die größte hat glaub n TB und kostet 15k, sowas is sinnlos. Zudem kann ich nicht behaupten das Die Revo außerordentlich stabil läuft. 
Die Revo is auch schon ein Raid0


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Wie siehts den mit nem großen REVODRIVE aus? so n 512 GB das sollte doch vom Speed her das schnellste sein oder? So bekommt man sein geld auch los.
> 
> 
> Kann man die evtl sogar im raid laufen lassen?


 dAs läuft uner Geld verprassen


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

Wie wärs so:

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: MSI N690GTX-P3D4GD5, GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (V801-1245R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder PowerColor Devil13 Radeon HD 7990, 2x 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7990 6GBD5-A2DHJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ram: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 32GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C10Q-32GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.3 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: ASUS P9X79, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBHE0-G0AAY00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: 4x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: http://geizhals.de/493157 oder http://geizhals.de/703113
Monitor: 3x LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Tastatur: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (RZ03-00380200-R3G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Maus: Saitek Cyborg R.A.T 9 Gaming Mouse, USB (CCB437090002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BS: http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...PJZO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1344692527&sr=8-4 

und dazu eine schöne Wasserkühlung 

Deshalb vielleicht einen Big Tower, hier sind paar extravagante Modelle:

Produktvergleich Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker mit Sichtfenster (SGC-5000W-KWN1-GP), Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-942-KKN1), NZXT Phantom orange (PHAN-002OR), NZXT Phantom schwarz (PHAN-001BK), NZXT Phantom weiß (PHAN-001WT), The


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2012)

also RICHTIG geld verprassen wäre ein quad-XEON system mit quad-sli-MARS III.   da kommen wir mit 6000€ aber nicht hin ...  die kann man dann jeweils für CPUs und GPUs berechnen, plus das überdicke mainboard, die ganzen netzteile, ...


----------



## Inspektorhegele (22. September 2012)

Das sieht doch gut aus, n Big-Tower mit Kokü hab ich noch rum stehen, fehlt nur noch der passende Sockel, falls das ne option wär


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

Und mal an die anderen:

Es gibt Menschen, die können nichts für ihre Rechtschreibschwäche.
Trotzdem muss man ihn nicht als dumm abstempeln.


Er hat schon gesagt, dass er bis zu 6000 Euro zur Verfügung hätte, aber nicht umbedingt soviel ausgeben muss!
Und jetzt hört bitte auf mit dem "damit und damit könnteste Geld verprassen", sondern beratet ihn richtig.

Was haltet ihr von meiner Konfig? (Um damit eine Grundlage für eine gute Beratung zu haben )


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Ein 3770K + entsprechendes Mainboard find ich dafür genauso gut geeignet, der ist fast genauso schnell, wie der 6-kerner. Außerdem ist ja ne Xbox zum Zocken da. 
Rest kann man so nehmen.


----------



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

Jesnboy danke erst mal schon cool so hate ich mir das auch in etwar vorgestelt war mir aber nicht sicher.
So dan welcher raid ist das mit dem spiegeln?  
Mfg delusa


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ein 3770K + entsprechendes Mainboard find ich dafür genauso gut geeignet, der ist fast genauso schnell, wie der 6-kerner. Außerdem ist ja ne Xbox zum Zocken da.
> Rest kann man so nehmen.


 
Da hast du recht. Kommt halt drauf an, wie oft der TE rendert und wie groß die Dateien sind.

@ TE wie oft renderst du und wie lange sind dein Videos?


----------



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

Ja ehm 1080p filme 10-30min jeden tag 2h aufname verarbeiten


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

Da bin ich der Meinung, dass ein 6 Kerner Sinn macht, zumal der TE ja das Geld dazu hat.


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich der Meinung, dass ein 6 Kerner Sinn macht, zumal der TE ja das Geld dazu hat.



Das Klang im Startpost halt deutlich anders. Nur wenns hauptsächlich ums zocken geht ist der 6kern prozzi langsamer. Der i7 3770k ist auch eine rendermaschine, die wohl auch ausreicht. Wenn aufwändiges rendern an erster stelle steht, evt 6 Kerne. Wobei ich eher glaube dass jetzt nur versucht wird, 6 Kerne zu rechtfertigen. Denn im ersten Post sieht das noch etwas anders aus^^

Edit: im Startpost steht, dass er sich einen Gamer-pc bauen will. 6 Kerne ade


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Kann ich zustimmen, bei der Menge macht der 6-Core mehr sinn 

Würde noch das Mainboard hier empfehlen: Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) - PC Games Hardware Online

+2x der RAM hier: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (falls 1 Kit kaputt geht sind immer noch 16GB nutzbar )


----------



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

Ok macht es aber nicht langsamer 2 kitz zunem?


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:
			
		

> Ok macht es aber nicht langsamer 2 kitz zunem?



Nein.


----------



## BlackNeo (22. September 2012)

Warum denn 32GB RAM? Womit bekommt man denn solche Massen an Arbeitsspeicher voll (wenn man's nicht darauf anlegt)?


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:
			
		

> Warum denn 32GB RAM? Womit bekommt man denn solche Massen an Arbeitsspeicher voll (wenn man's nicht darauf anlegt)?



Mit nichts.


----------



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

Mhh ich glaube wenn man auch wenn man es nicht drauf anlegt glaube ich beim zocken aufnem rendern kopirn und was man ebent noch macht auch 32 gb voll bekommt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. September 2012)

650 Watt reichen für eine 7990 nicht.

Die zieht alleine schon 470 Watt.


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:
			
		

> Mhh ich glaube wenn man auch wenn man es nicht drauf anlegt glaube ich beim zocken aufnem rendern kopirn und was man ebent noch macht auch 32 gb voll bekommt



Beim zocken nicht mal 12gb. Niemals.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (22. September 2012)

Zum zocken langen bei mir 8 gig vollkommen, braucht man aber zum rendern nicht ne menge mehr?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. September 2012)

Hab selbst 12 GB.

Macht eigentlich nur bei Videobearbeitung oder VMs Sinn.


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Würde eher so ein Netzteil hier nehmen: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.3 (P10-750W/BN202) - PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Würde eher so ein Netzteil hier nehmen: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.3 (P10-750W/BN202) - PC Games Hardware Online


 Bei 2 oder 1 7990?


----------



## BlackNeo (22. September 2012)

Also Treshold hat mal geschrieben, dass er beim Rendern nicht mal 16GB vollbekommt, wenn man es drauf anlegt und mit wahnsinniger Qualität und so weiter Rendert und gleichzeitig noch viele andere Dinge macht, bekommt man auch 32GB voll, ist aber sehr sehr unnormal 

16GB RAM sollten locker reichen 

Edit: Wenn der TE das Geld hat, könnte er doch auch die 850W Variante nehmen, die wird von Seasonic gefertigt und soll doch nochmals besser sein.
Muss aber nicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. September 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> Würde eher so ein Netzteil hier nehmen: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.3 (P10-750W/BN202) - PC Games Hardware Online




Ich würd ein 850er nehmen.

Graka 500 

CPU 100-150 (mit OC)

Rest 100

Puffer 100

= 850 Watt


----------



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

Hab mich für 2 GTX680 entschieden


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich für 2 GTX680 entschieden




4 GB ?
Von Asus ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> 4 GB ?
> Von Asus ?


 Gibs schon von Asus 4Gb editionen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Gibs schon von Asus 4Gb editionen?



Sry, war grad bei der GTX670.


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Dann aber auch welche mit 4GB, sonst läuft der Speicher zu schnell voll  (z.B. die KFA)

GPU's: 450W (jew. 225max.)
CPU: 140W
Rest: 100W
~ 690W

jup, da muss ein 850er ran: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.3 (P10-850W/BN203) - PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

Wie wärs denn mit 2 von denen: MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 4GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 680, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-034R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Habe ich was verpasst oder sind wir wirklich bei Sockel 2011?


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ich würd ein 850er nehmen.
> 
> Graka 500
> 
> ...


 
Test: PowerColor Devil 13 HD7990

750 Watt reichen locker


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. September 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann aber auch welche mit 4GB, sonst läuft der Speicher zu schnell voll
> 
> GPU's: 450W (jew. 225max.)
> CPU: 140W
> ...




Würd die KFA nehmen bei der GTX 680.

Hab ich doch gesagt ! (Wegen dem Netzteil)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

Meinst du die hier: KFA² GeForce GTX 680 EX OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (68NQH6DN6DXZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

http://geizhals.de/767446 an die häte ich gedacht oder soger evgh wegen lüfterwegswl und trotzdem garantie


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du die hier: KFA² GeForce GTX 680 EX OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (68NQH6DN6DXZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




Ja.

@jeanboy: es geht nicht um die 7990. 2x 680er SLi.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:


> ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS21-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland an die häte ich gedacht oder soger evgh wegen lüfterwegswl und trotzdem garantie


 Wenn du SLi machst  mit den 680ern dann bitte auch die mit 4Gb Vram


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. September 2012)

SLi mit Triple-Slot Karte ?


Noch mehr Abwärme ....


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

@ich888
In dem Link ist ja auch der Verbrauch vom 680er SLI (525W) drin. 

Hab auch mal nach gegoogled. Also mehr als 600W wird das Sys nicht brauchen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

dann würde ich das dark Power P10 750w nehmen, nur so zur sicherheiut


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

Ich wurde immernoch cf aus 3x 7970 machen^^


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> @jeanboy: es geht nicht um die 7990. 2x 680er SLi.


 
Dazu sag ich nur:



ich888 schrieb:


> 650 Watt reichen für eine 7990 nicht.
> 
> Die zieht alleine schon 470 Watt.



und:



ich888 schrieb:


> Ich würd ein 850er nehmen.
> 
> Graka 500
> 
> ...


 

Es war dort nur von einer 7990 die Rede!



Wie gesagt: Eine Wasserkühlung, da braucht man sich keine Sorgen um Abwärme machen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ja aber mittlerweile hat sich der TE geäußert und gesagt das er 2x 680er will


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Er will aber 2xGTX680:


Delusa schrieb:


> Hab mich für 2 GTX680 entschieden


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

Ich weiß.

Fakt ist dennoch, dass Ich888 über die 7990 geredet hat.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich weiß.
> 
> Fakt ist dennoch, dass Ich888 über die 7990 geredet hat.


 Ja schon klar aber das Thema ist mittlerweile abgeschlossen auch wennn ud recht hast


----------



## Timsu (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Pc max 6000€*

12 TB am Onboardraid? (Außerdem ist zu 99% RAID das falsche für dich)
Viel Spaß
Übrigens läuft mit mehr RAM auch das System schneller, da mehr Daten gecacht werden können.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ja schon klar aber das Thema ist mittlerweile abgeschlossen auch wennn ud recht hast



Für 2 GTX 680 reicht die 650 Watt Version, wie ihr im Test sehen könnt 


Edit: Ich hab vergessen, dass 4 HDD Platten beim Start 120 Watt ziehen können, da wäre die 750 Watt Version besser


----------



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

Warum ist raid das falsche?


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:


> Warum ist raid das falsche?


 

Weil Raid nichts mit Datensicherung zutun hat.

Daten sichert man mit externen Platten


----------



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

So ich hab mir das jetzt mal angeschaut erst mal danke an alle hab glaube jetzt brauch werde gleich sys posten

Edit. Was ist den ein raid 10 Verbunt?


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

Um jetzt mal konkreter zu werden:

Wie wärs so:

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~515
GPU: 2x Point of View GeForce GTX 680 TGT Beast Watercooled LLS, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (TGT-680-A1-4-BST-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~1500 Euro
Ram: 2x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C10D-16GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~140
NT: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.3 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~160
Mainboard: ASUS P9X79, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBHE0-G0AAY00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~205
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~150
HDD: 4x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~500
Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~70
Monitor: 3x LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~540
Tastatur: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (RZ03-00380200-R3G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~105
Maus: Saitek Cyborg R.A.T 9 Gaming Mouse, USB (CCB437090002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~95
BS: http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...PJZO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1344692527&sr=8-4 ~40
Gehäuse: Produktvergleich  Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker mit Sichtfenster (SGC-5000W-KWN1-GP),  Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-942-KKN1), NZXT Phantom  orange (PHAN-002OR), NZXT Phantom schwarz (PHAN-001BK), NZXT Phantom  weiß (PHAN-001WT), The 

Wären 4020 Euro ohne Gehäuse.

Dazu noch 'ne schöne Wasserkühlung für 1800 Euro.


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. September 2012)

Raid 10 ist eine kombination aus raid 1 und raid 0 also geschwindigkeit und spiegelung


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

Und in 3 Jahren wird geweint, weil die Games ruckeln... ich finde das nicht mehr als totale geldverschwendung. aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung 
lieber nur 2500 investieren (incl. 3monitore) und den rest einfach mal anlegen und für den nächsten hardwareeinbruch gerüstet sein.
und ne Wakü für 1800€ ist ja wohl mehr als


----------



## Inspektorhegele (22. September 2012)

kk, das system klingt doch mal gut, ne Wakü für 1800€?


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Und in 3 Jahren wird geweint, weil die Games ruckeln... ich finde das nicht mehr als totale geldverschwendung. aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung
> lieber nur 2500 investieren (incl. 3monitore) und den rest einfach mal anlegen und für den nächsten hardwareeinbruch gerüstet sein.
> und ne Wakü für 1800€ ist ja wohl mehr als



Ich geb dir vollkommen recht, aber wenn der TE es so haben will, dann soll er es eben tun.


Wegen Wakü: hab es falsch formuliert^^ Wollte sagen, dass er 1800 Euro dann noch über hätte und sich eine schöne Wasserkühlung leisten könnte (die aber keine 1800 Euro kostet)


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich geb dir vollkommen recht, aber wenn der TE es so haben will, dann soll er es eben tun.
> 
> 
> Wegen Wakü: hab es falsch formuliert^^ Wollte sagen, dass er 1800 Euro dann noch über hätte und sich eine schöne Wasserkühlung leisten könnte (die aber keine 1800 Euro kostet)


 

dann nehm ich das mit der wakü zurück, aber der rest ist  tut mir leid. würde mich mal interessieren, wie viele prozent das system wirklich schneller ist, wenn man statt 2000 aus meiner config 4000 ausgibt. 20% vielleicht? ^^


----------



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

http://geizhals.de/700289 Bret 
1x 387€

http://geizhals.de/691075 CPU 
1x 513€

http://geizhals.de/686485 Festplate 
4x 124€

http://geizhals.de/682609 SSD 
2x 169€

http://geizhals.de/535565 Gehäuse 
1x 129€

http://geizhals.de/767446 Grafikarte
2x 515€

http://geizhals.de/488740 Netzteil
1x 200€

http://geizhals.de/770313 CPU Lüfter
1x 65€

http://geizhals.de/635220 TFT
3x 212€

http://geizhals.de/734667 Speicher
2x 68€

=3862€

So dazu würde noch maus und Tastatur komm moden möcht ich dan aich noch

MFG Delusa

Ps. Das soll mein letzter pc sein ich werd dan zu alt dafür sein wolter mir einfach was leisten


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> dann nehm ich das mit der wakü zurück, aber der rest ist  tut mir leid. würde mich mal interessieren, wie viele prozent das system wirklich schneller ist, wenn man statt 2000 aus meiner config 4000 ausgibt. 20% vielleicht? ^^


 Ich sag 25%

@TE machts nicht auch ein billigeres Board


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> dann nehm ich das mit der wakü zurück, aber der rest ist  tut mir leid. würde mich mal interessieren, wie viele prozent das system wirklich schneller ist, wenn man statt 2000 aus meiner config 4000 ausgibt. 20% vielleicht? ^^


 
Ich will meine 4000 Euro Konfig jetzt nicht rechtfertigen,
aber bei dir sind keine Monitore, keine HDD's dabei, was in dem Fall ja 1000 Euro sind^^

Sollte der T.E. beides wollen, wär man mit deiner Konfig bei 2700 Euro


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

Ja so um den dreh hätte ich auch gesagt^^ geldverschwendung a la Michael Jackson.


----------



## Timsu (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Pc max 6000€*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Weil Raid nichts mit Datensicherung zutun hat.
> 
> Daten sichert man mit externen Platten


 
Genau, auch ein RAID 10 hilft da nicht.
Bei 12TB würde ich sowieso ein NAS nutzen.
Man könnte auch Geld in Sound investieren, das hält wenigstens einige Jahrzehnte im Gegensatz zu Grafikkarten.


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Pc max 6000€*



Timsu schrieb:


> Genau, auch ein RAID 10 hilft da nicht.
> Bei 12TB würde ich sowieso ein NAS nutzen.
> Man könnte auch Geld in Sound investieren, das hält wenigstens einige Jahrzehnte im Gegensatz zu Grafikkarten.



wie viel arbeitsspeicher braucht man eigentlich für 12Terrabyte? 
und 12Tb braucht kein mensch. wenn ich eine 6Std. 3D filmcollage zusammenschneide (ja, hab ich schonmal gemacht), effekte einfüge, slomos erstelle, etc. pp, brauche ich, wenn es schlecht läuft, 400Gb speicherplatz. 12Terrabyte bekomme ich in 1000Jahren nicht voll. und ich hab schon Terrabyteweise musik weggeblasen, weil ichs nimmer haben konnte. also ich hab öfter mit großen datenmengen zu tun 

@ Timsu: ich würde mir, wenn ich nicht schon ein nettes system hätte, für 4000€ was schönes von b&o kaufen


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Bei der Graka eine mit 4GB! 2GB sind zu wenig für SLI!!!

Das Board brauchst du nur bei 3-4 Grafikkarten, würde ein hiervon nehmen:
ASUS P9X79, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBHE0-G0AAY00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock X79 Extreme6, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil ist VIEL zu groß: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.3 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

TFT würde ich net mehr nehmen die genannten IPS haben ein VIEL besseres Bild!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. September 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Graka eine mit 4GB! 2GB sind zu wenig für SLI!!!
> 
> Das Board brauchst du nur bei 3-4 Grafikkarten, würde ein hiervon nehmen:
> ASUS P9X79, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBHE0-G0AAY00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Zum NT und zu alt.
das P10 ist neuer als das P8


----------



## Timsu (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Pc max 6000€*

Ist doch seine Sache wofür der Speicher gebraucht wird.
Meinst du wieviel RAM man im NAS braucht?
Kommt ganz auf die Funktionen und das Filesystem an


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Monitore wären dann diese hier: LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Delusa (22. September 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nKUExAgm8N8 ehm was hat er fürn raid laufen?

Edit. http://geizhals.de/801294 der beser


----------



## Softy (22. September 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Das Board brauchst du nur bei 3-4 Grafikkarten, würde ein hiervon nehmen:
> ASUS  P9X79, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBHE0-G0AAY00Z) Preisvergleich |  Geizhals Deutschland



Für 2 Triple Slot Karten würde ich nicht das normale P9X79, sondern das P9X79 Pro nehmen, da ist der Abstand zwischen den PCIe x16-Slots höher.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich gar nicht zum Sockel 2011 greifen würde.  Ein i7-3770K reicht mehr als aus.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Für 2 Triple Slot Karten würde ich nicht das normale P9X79, sondern das P9X79 Pro nehmen, da ist der Abstand zwischen den PCIe-Slots höher.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich gar nicht zum Sockel 2011 greifen würde.  Ein i7-3770K reicht mehr als aus.




Wenn das Programm einen Vorteil aus 6Kernen / 12 Threads zieht, ist es schon sinnvoll.

8 Threads vs 12 Threads 

Ich denke die 12 sind 20-30 Prozent schneller.


----------



## Softy (22. September 2012)

Ich dachte, es geht um einen Gamingrechner?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, es geht um einen Gamingrechner?




Damit sollen aber auch Videos gerendert werden.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

Täglich sollen 2 Stunden Aufnahmen verarbeitet werden


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

Dafür ist n 6-Core schon sinnvoller


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

Am Anfang wars wie geasgt der gaming rechner. lies den startpost nochmal^^ Softy hat sich, genauso wie ich, zurecht gewundert.
trotzdem ist der i7 3770k locker ausreichend dafür. man schaue sich mal die Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnisse in meiner Liste an 
(danke softy für die quelle)


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Am Anfang wars wie geasgt der gaming rechner. lies den startpost nochmal^^ Softy hat sich, genauso wie ich, zurecht gewundert.
> trotzdem ist der i7 3770k locker ausreichend dafür. man schaue sich mal die Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnisse in meiner Liste an
> (danke softy für die quelle)


 
Ich glaube, dass du denkst, dass der TE keine 2 Stunden Videomaterial täglich zum Rendern hat, oder?

Denn bei der Menge bringt ein 6-Kerner schon eine deutliche Verringerung der Zeit.


Wenn er so viel rendert, soll er ihn nehmen, hat ja das Geld.
Wenn er uns nur einen vorgaukelt, ist das sein Problem.


Rendern kann fast jede CPU, ist nur immer die Frage wieviel Geld man bereit ist auszugeben, um die
Dauer zu verkürzen..


----------



## Softy (22. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Am Anfang wars wie geasgt der gaming rechner. lies den startpost nochmal^^



Jop, den Startpost hatte ich gelesen, und dann 10 Seiten übersprungen 



target2804 schrieb:


> (danke softy für die quelle)



Bitte schön 

@topic
Wenn Videos schnitzen im Vordergrund steht, würde ich den i7-3930K + Asus P9X79 Pro + Corsair H100 + 2x MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 4GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 680, 4GB GDDR5 nehmen. Ist imo die beste / leiseste luftgekühlte GTX 680.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, den Startpost hatte ich gelesen, und dann 10 Seiten übersprungen
> 
> Bitte schön
> 
> ...




Ich würde es so wie Softy machen.

Dazu 2x 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...nce-LP-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html


----------



## Timsu (22. September 2012)

In der Höllenmaschine vo PC Welt wird ein RAID 0 genutzt.
Das ist aber auch kein Maßstab, die Zusammenstellung ist schrott, bei einem quasi unbgrenzten Budget würde ich Workstationkomponenten nehmen und nicht die deutlich unterlegene Desktophardware, genauso ist ein RAID 0 mit SSDs sinnlos.


Und wie schon mehrmals gesagt, erhöht RAID die Datensicherheit nicht.
Wenn ich 6000€ Budget hätte, würden bei mir 1500€ für den PC draufgehen, 600€ für Monitore, 1000€ für Netzwerkkram und der Rest für Soundsystem und evtl. Beamer


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. September 2012)

Lieber 2x 3 TB als DG und dann noch 2x 3 TB als Backup, als ein RAID.


----------



## Timsu (22. September 2012)

Er brauch aber 12 TB.
Davon noch ein Backup sind 24 TB.
Das macht mindestens 8 Festplatten, und diese würde ich nicht intern verbauen sondern in ein NAS setzen.
In den PC vielleicht 2TB für Programme und eine SSD.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. September 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Er brauch aber 12 TB.
> Davon noch ein Backup sind 24 TB.
> Das macht mindestens 8 Festplatten, und diese würde ich nicht intern verbauen sondern in ein NAS setzen.
> In den PC vielleicht 2TB für Programme und eine SSD.





Stimmt. Ein NAS wäre eine gute und sinnvolle Wahl. 

Die Abwärme von 8 Festplatten würde sich auf die Temps auswirken ....


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Ein NAS wäre eine gute und sinnvolle Wahl.
> 
> Die Abwärme von 8 Festplatten würde sich auf die Temps auswirken ....



Sowarm werden die aber nicht


----------



## target2804 (23. September 2012)

das ist alles vollkommen quark. ohne mist. wenns unbedingt sein muss dann 4x3Gb.
ich wette auch, dass der pc so nie gekauft wird. das glaub ich erst wenn ich bilder davon sehe. und hört doch bitte mit der 6kern cpu auf. ohne mist. der te weint am ende, dass gamingpower fehlt obwohl er 6 kerne hat. das system ist auch für 2std rendern am tag dermaßen sinnfrei. i7 3770k und gut ist die sache. ist der beste kompromiss zw. renderleistung und gamingleistung.
soll sich EINE gtx690 dazunehmen evt. das lass ich mir noch gefallen. aber alles andere ist geld verbrannt.
in 2 jahren baut er dann wieder ein 6000euro system, weil die graka am ende ist oder was?


----------



## Timsu (23. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Pc max 6000€*

Du willst also 12TB ohne Backup betreiben...?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. September 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst also 12TB ohne Backup betreiben...?




An wen ist die Frage gerichtet ?


----------



## soth (23. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> An wen ist die Frage gerichtet ?


 Ich nehme an an den TE und das imho zurecht !
Vor allem, weil er auch noch auf die super Idee mit RAID 0 gekommen ist


----------



## Delusa (23. September 2012)

Ich brauch 6tb, 6würden reichen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch 6tb, 6würden reichen




Dann 2x 3 TB
und 2x 3 TB als Backup


----------



## Delusa (23. September 2012)

Jo und das ohne raid


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:
			
		

> Jo und das ohne raid




Einfach zwei HDDs in den Schrank legen und einmal in der Woche backupen.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (23. September 2012)

Also im startpost stand auf jeden fall was vom nebenbei rendern

2 Platten extern als Backup ist perfekt, natürlich einzeln, nicht im Raid

Schade das höher auflösende Monitore (2560x1440) noch recht teuer sind


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. September 2012)

Inspektorhegele schrieb:


> Also im startpost stand auf jeden fall was vom nebenbei rendern
> 
> 2 Platten extern als Backup ist perfekt, natürlich einzeln, nicht im Raid
> 
> Schade das höher auflösende Monitore (2560x1440) noch recht teuer sind


 Das Geld wäre doch kein Problem oder?


----------



## Inspektorhegele (23. September 2012)

Wenn das noch mit rein passt na klar 

HP ZR2740w, 27" (XW476A4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (23. September 2012)

Ich würde den hier nehmen: Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Inspektorhegele (23. September 2012)

Preislich kaum Unterschied, auch zu einem asus nicht.

Der günstigste is der
Hazro HZ27WB, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## soth (23. September 2012)

Es geht aber nicht darum welcher Monitor der günstigste, sondern welcher der Beste fürs Spielen ist


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. September 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht darum welcher Monitor der günstigste, sondern welcher der Beste fürs Spielen ist


 Ganz genau das Geld wäre ja vorhanden
Ich würde auch zm Dell greifen der ist ser gut


----------



## Inspektorhegele (23. September 2012)

Ok ich geb mich geschlagen
(Mir reicht zum spielen einer)


----------



## soth (23. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ganz genau das Geld wäre ja vorhanden
> Ich würde auch zm Dell greifen der ist ser gut


 Ich würde aber erst einmal den kompletten Bericht von prad abwarten...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. September 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Ich würde aber erst einmal den kompletten Bericht von prad abwarten...


 Stimmt wenn er sich aber echt drei Monitore in der Auflösung kauft braucht er ne Manege Grafikpower


----------



## soth (23. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Stimmt wenn er sich aber echt drei Monitore in der Auflösung kauft braucht er ne Manege Grafikpower


 Dann wird es selbst mit 3 GPUs, je nach Anspruch eng...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. September 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Dann wird es selbst mit 3 GPUs, je nach Anspruch eng...


 Das Problem ist bloß das die vierte nichts mehr bringt außer ein haufen microruckler


----------



## target2804 (23. September 2012)

Wette 100€, dass der PC so nie gebaut wird.


----------



## Softy (23. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Wette 100€, dass der PC so nie gebaut wird.



Egal. Solche Threads sind gut für den Postcounter


----------



## target2804 (23. September 2012)

Ich werd da beim lesen manchmal echt aggro. ohne mist.
lest doch alle nochmal aufmerksam den startpost und überschlagt doch mal, wo ihr jetzt mit euren configs seid.
12TB (dasselbe als backup), evt NAS, 6-Kern CPU, 32 GB Ram, etc.pp.
vollkommener blödsinn, wirklich. mal abgesehen davon dass diese 12TB garnicht mehr effektiv und produktiv genutzt werden können. da holt man sich ne SSD für windows, 1x2TB platten für daten und eine externe für backups und ruhe ist im karton.

ich finde es von userer seite eher inkompetent, das ganze so ausarten zu lassen und so manchen käse hier zu empfehlen. seit dem startpost sind die anforderungen auf einmal immer höher. der TE glaubte halt auch, dass 6000€ für ein monstersystem ausgegeben werden müssen/sollen (whatever), dass es unglaublich schnell und toll istnund wahrscheinlich!!! will die investition hier nur irgendwie gerechtfertigt werden. allerdings sollte man halt sagen, dass das blödsinn ist. mein onkel ist ürbigens grafikdesigner (hat u.a. das design für caprisonne und kinderriegel entworfen und der braucht so nen käse auch nicht. obwohl er mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit den aufwändigsten arbeitsbereich von den meisten hier hat.
für mich ist z.b. diese blöde 6-kern cpu in keinster weise notwendig. erst vorgestern hab ich die CPU P/L-Verhältnisse in meine Liste mit eingefügt. wofür? dass hier solch blödsinn aufgetischt wird. ich betreibe selbst hoch aufwändige renderarbeiten etc. und kann behaupten, dass ein i7 3770(k) dafür vollkommen ausreicht. und ich werfe da zwischendurch mit 200-400GB Material um mich. 
Und für das Triple-Monitoring auf 1920x1080 wirft man sich halt ne GTX690 oder 2xGtx680 in die mühle, ist ja noch ok. aber damit hat sichs dann auch.
da hast dann mit monitoren für 2500€ ein richtiges highend-system, dass genausolange mithalten kann, wie die 6000euro grütze die hier grad gebastelt wird. und wie schon gesagt würde ich gern mal den effektiven leistungszuwachs wissen. 25% halte ich für realistisch.
aber macht was ihr wollt^^ meine meinung kennt ihr ja.


----------



## Timsu (23. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Pc max 6000€*

Nur weil du nicht soviel Speicherplatz brauchst, heißt das nicht, dass das bei jedem so ist :banghead:


----------



## target2804 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Pc max 6000€*



Timsu schrieb:


> Nur weil du nicht soviel Speicherplatz brauchst, heißt das nicht, dass das bei jedem so ist :banghead:


 
als ob das meine einzige aussage in meinem post war.   und hör doch auf mit dem "nur weil du blödsinn". mir ist, was SELBST BESCHRIEBENEN anforderungen des TE angeht in keinster weise ersichtlich, warum 12 Terabyte sinnvoll wären. außerdem geht es hier (und in meinem post davor, den du scheinbar nicht gelesen hast) um mehr als nur um blöde 12 TB. 
naja wenn du das ganze system als sinnvoll siehst, bitte.

dann bräuchte ich aber mindestens 12Kerne a 3,4ghz, bestimmt 50TB HDD, 3 GTX 690 und 6 Monitore.
und dann würde ich mich hier nimmer beraten lassen^^



			
				Delusa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gespart und möchte mir ein komplet neuen Gamer system zusamm  baun. Habe nicht an Hardware da brauch alles zudem 3 27zoller und gamer  maus und tastatur kann bies 6k ausgebn der pc sollte gute 4 jahre  ausreichen und solte BF3 GTA5 usw. Proplemlos schafen nebenbei muss er  aufnem könn und 1080p solter er auch schnel rendern könn.



sehe da keinen grund für 6kerne. das kann der 3770k genausogut. games kann er teilweise sogar besser.
bei arbeitsanwendungen fehlen dem 3770k ca.15% zum 3960X. der preis ist das dreifache. wenn ich 6000euro für pcs hätte, würde ich mir für 2500€ was extrem geiles bauen, in 2 jahren die graka aufrüsten für ca.1000€ wieder, und 3 jahre drauf n neuen pc bauen und hätte evt. sogar noch geld über.


----------



## Timsu (23. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Pc max 6000€*

Bin mit dem Handy on, keine Lust alles genau zu beschreiben.
Ich finde auch Grafikkarten über 300€ sinnlos, einfach da sie zu schnell veralten.
Wenn der TE in seinem Startpost schreibt, wieviel Speicher er braucht, dann sind das seine Anforderungen.


----------



## target2804 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Pc max 6000€*



Timsu schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Handy on, keine Lust alles genau zu beschreiben.
> Ich finde auch Grafikkarten über 300€ sinnlos, einfach da sie zu schnell veralten.
> Wenn der TE in seinem Startpost schreibt, wieviel Speicher er braucht, dann sind das seine Anforderungen.


 
du hast die augen nur für deinen speicher, aber nicht für die anderen, von mir genannten, überdenkbaren/zweifelhaften punkte. 12 Terrabyte sind ja noch das günstigste an der kiste. von mir aus. aber der rest, fail.


----------



## floh315 (23. September 2012)

mit gtx 680 SLI hat man in bf3 high auf drei full hd moniss immer noch deutlich über 60fps.


----------



## Delusa (23. September 2012)

Ich weis nicht ich hab nicht einmal gesagt ich muss jetzt genau 6000 ausgeben hab nur gesagt das ich es da für über häte heist wenn biliger auch ok und ich brauche nur 6tb wolte 12tb wegen backaup aber das ist ja auch sinloss. So und ich dachte das der 6kerner einfach stabiler leuft bei bf3 auf 3 1080p monitoren wenn ne 4kerner beser ist nem ich den


----------



## Softy (23. September 2012)

Bist Du ein Troll? Oder wieso schreibst Du grundsätzlich so unverständliches Kauerwelsch?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du ein Troll? Oder wieso schreibst Du grundsätzlich so unverständliches Kauerwelsch?




i7 3770K 
AsRock Z77 Pro4
16 GB Corsair Vengeance Dual Kit 1600er
Alpenföhn K2
GTX690
Samsung SSD 256 GB
4x 3 TB 
NZXT Phantom (z. B.)
E9 680 Watt
Laufwerk

ca. 2200 Euro


----------



## target2804 (23. September 2012)

6 kerne bringen dir bei bf3 keinen vorteil. der i7 ist sogar schneller, da der grundtakt höher ist.
für das rendering was du machst, ist der i7 auch völlig ausreichend.
würde es machen wie ich888, die ähnliche config hatte ich in meinem ersten post aber schon erwähnt.


----------



## Delusa (23. September 2012)

Ok dan hol ich das jetzt so ok danke leute

Edit ich werd nen anderes gehäuse nem und ein anderes bort asrock bin ich nicht so der freund von aber sons bleib ich bei der confik


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> 6 kerne bringen dir bei bf3 keinen vorteil. der i7 ist sogar schneller, da der grundtakt höher ist.
> für das rendering was du machst, ist der i7 auch völlig ausreichend.
> würde es machen wie ich888, die ähnliche config hatte ich in meinem ersten post aber schon erwähnt.




Sry Target, dass ich deine Konfiguration ,,kopiert'' habe.
Ist aber wirklich aus meinem Kopf gewesen.
War echt purer Zufall.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:


> Ok dan hol ich das jetzt so ok danke leute


 mach das aber die DTX von Evga.
Und bevor du bestellst poste nochmal alles hier (genauer name!)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> mach das aber die DTX von Evga.
> Und bevor du bestellst poste nochmal alles hier (genauer name!)



Hab nur GTX690 geschrieben.
Die hat aber so einen monstakühler, den will ich nicht ablegen.
Außerdem geht dann die Beleuchtung weg


----------



## target2804 (23. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Sry Target, dass ich deine Konfiguration ,,kopiert'' habe.
> Ist aber wirklich aus meinem Kopf gewesen.
> War echt purer Zufall.


 
war übrehaupt nicht böse gemeint. wollte nur sagen, dass ich deiner meinung bin und diese seit anfang vertrete


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> war übrehaupt nicht böse gemeint. wollte nur sagen, dass ich deiner meinung bin und diese seit anfang vertrete



Ok. Dann ist ja alles i. O. .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Hab nur GTX690 geschrieben.
> Die hat aber so einen monstakühler, den will ich nicht ablegen.
> Außerdem geht dann die Beleuchtung weg


 Du hast ja auch länger Garantie mit einer EVGA


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

So leute ich bin nochmal inmich gegan und ja 6k ist schon etwas teur. 

Ok dan frag ich mal so wo rauf solte ich den achten wenn ich oc spieln und film bearbeitung musik bearbeitung und offis machen möchte? 

Mfg delusa


----------



## Stryke7 (25. September 2012)

Ganz ehrlich:  Gönn dir einen guten i7, eine GTX 680 oder 690,  ein gutes Mainboard und genug RAM,  und damit es Spaß macht vielleicht ein oder zwei große SSDs. Dazu als Datengrab ein oder mehrere große HDDs, vllt auch im RAID. Auch eine gute Soundkarte macht Spaß.

Dann eine gute Maus, die dir auch gut passt, und eine vernünftige Tastatur.   Die Bildschirme würde ich entweder in 24" kaufen, was bei 1080p besser aussähe, oder in 27". Wobei ich persönlich bei letzterem lieber eine höhere Auflösung hätte.

Verpack das ganze schön und leise und gönn dir für den Rest vielleicht noch eine HiFi-Anlage, das ist für Musik und Zocken wirklich angenehm.  


Und dann hast du vermutlich immer noch einiges übrig, was du  entweder in andere Hobbies investieren kannst, oder in Urlaub, oder in große Parties und Alkohol oder was auch immer


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch länger Garantie mit einer EVGA


 
Das kostet aber extra.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Das kostet aber extra.



Sicher? Muss sich nich einfach auf der website registrieren?


----------



## Jeanboy (25. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Sicher? Muss sich nich einfach auf der website registrieren?


 
Website registrieren = 3 Jahre
20 Euro = 5 Jahre
40 Euro = 10 Jahre

(Bis 500 Euro)

ab 500 Euro:

25 und 50 Euro


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Sicher? Muss sich nich einfach auf der website registrieren?


 
Nein. bei EVGA kostet das Geld.
Bei Zotac brauchst du dich nur zu registrieren.


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

Blöd, dass es keine GTX690 von Zotac gibt  Die werden schon wissen, warum


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Ja ich wolte ne graka von evga nem gtx680, und ich bin immer noch am übrlegen welche bret ich nem es ist eine zu grosse auswahl hat jemand was zu empfelen mfg delusa


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Ne 680 is unnötig. Lustigerweise hab ich selbst eine


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Wolte 2x das gute stück nem http://geizhals.de/816662 oder ist die nicht so gut?

Edit. Und was wenn ich ein anderen küler drauf mach was ich bei all mein karten nach 6 monaten mache?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:


> Wolte 2x das gute stück nem EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-3688) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder ist die nicht so gut?


 Teuer und LAUT.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Blöd, dass es keine GTX690 von Zotac gibt  Die werden schon wissen, warum


 
Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Zotac hat immer Dual GPU Karten von Nvidia gebracht. Nur die GTX 690 nicht. Mich würde sehr interessieren wieso nicht.


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Zotac hat immer Dual GPU Karten von Nvidia gebracht. Nur die GTX 690 nicht. Mich würde sehr interessieren wieso nicht.



Hier gibt es sie doch  : ZOTAC GTX690 PCI-E 4GB GDDR5 Display Card | eBay


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Ehm ok ich möchte aber keine dual gpu ich möchte 2 grakas


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Dual GPU hat aber weniger Mikroruckler


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:


> Ehm ok ich möchte aber keine dual gpu ich möchte 2 grakas


 Das ist genau das gleiche bloß das Dual GPu weniger Platzt braucht, es sind auch 2 GPUs bei einer 690


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Ja aber ich brauch 2 680 hab ja nicht nur ein pc heist mir gefält das nicht bekomm der andere auch ne neue muss ich ebent rausfinden


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)




----------



## soth (25. September 2012)

Wenn ihn die Mikroruckler stören, verpasst er seinem anderen PC eine der 2 GTX680...
Richtig oder richtig


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Richtig. Möchte einfach nur wiesen ob evga in sachen grakas ok sind


----------



## blautemple (25. September 2012)

Alter Schwede, kannst du bitte mal etwas verständlicher schreiben.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:


> Richtig. Möchte einfach nur wiesen ob evga in sachen grakas ok sind


 
Natürlich kannst du auch Grafikkarten von EVGA kaufen.
Wieso auch nicht? 
Nur ist die Classified einfach viel zu teuer. Die ist nur ein paar Prozent schneller als der Standard kostet aber noch mal 100€ mehr als die ohnehin schon teure normale GTX 680.


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Also ist es schwachsin so eine zu nem?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Ja. Nimm ne gute 670.


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Aber nicht fergesen mochte 3 27zoller betreiben


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Ja, dann eher 2 690...


----------



## Psytis (25. September 2012)

ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber kannst du nochmal zusammenfassen was du da vorhast?

2h filmmaterial bearbeiten und rendern und gleichzeitig zocken? was ist das für material?
aufnehmen? was nimmst du auf? wie du spielst? machst du lets plays?

wie wäre es mit 2 rechnern? ein normaler Gaming rechner + einer zum Bearbeiten mit ner HDMI capture card könntest den auch aufnehmen lassen.


----------



## soth (25. September 2012)

Psytis schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit 2 rechnern? ein normaler Gaming rechner + einer zum  Bearbeiten mit ner HDMI capture card könntest den auch aufnehmen  lassen.


Und was soll ihm das bitteschön bringen? Er müsste dann mehr Geld ausgeben und hätte keinerlei Vorteile... super Vorschlag


----------



## Psytis (25. September 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Und was soll ihm das bitteschön bringen? Er müsste dann mehr Geld ausgeben und hätte keinerlei Vorteile... super Vorschlag


 
ich weiss eben nicht genau was der TE mit den 3 TFTs vor hat bzw was er sich da genau vorstellt.
mein vorschlag war jetzt mehr in die richtung 1 normaler gaming rechner um 1-1,5k mit 1 max 2 tfts (spielen am main, irc skype etc am second) und einen rechner der das aufnehmen übernimmt bzw danach das bearbeiten.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (25. September 2012)

Mal davon abgesehen dass wir jetzt bei Seite 19 immernoch, im endeffekt über einen Gaming Rechner, die Config einzelner Komponenten durchkauen, wobei wirklich ausgezeichnete Vorschläge kompletter Systeme vorhanden sind, finde ich den Vorschlag von 2 Rechnern garnicht so übel. 
Allerdings kann die i7 3770k wirklich auch Videos bearbeiten.
Ich denke auch nicht dass jemand ernsthaft an 2 Rechnern gleichzeitig sitzt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Psytis schrieb:


> ich weiss eben nicht genau was der TE mit den 3 TFTs vor hat bzw was er sich da genau vorstellt.
> mein vorschlag war jetzt mehr in die richtung 1 normaler gaming rechner um 1-1,5k mit 1 max 2 tfts (spielen am main, irc skype etc am second) und einen rechner der das aufnehmen übernimmt bzw danach das bearbeiten.


 Wäre trotzdem teurer...

Und auch der i7 3770k sollte reichen...


----------



## Timsu (25. September 2012)

Inspektorhegele schrieb:


> Allerdings kann die i7 3770k wirklich auch Videos bearbeiten.


Man kann auch mit einem Intel Atom Videos bearbeiten.

 Für 6k€ bekommt man aber Systeme mit denen Rendern z.b. 3 mal schneller als mit einem 3770k geht.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit einem Intel Atom Videos bearbeiten.


 Viel Spaß


----------



## Timsu (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Viel Spaß


Andere würden sowas zu einem 3770k sagen
 Ich rendere zurzeit auch mit einem E350, ist zwar nicht schnell, es geht aber auch.


----------



## Psytis (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Wäre trotzdem teurer...
> 
> Und auch der i7 3770k sollte reichen...


 
teurer als ein 6kerner mit 2 690 12 tb HDD raid und was weiss ich noch alles???
glaub ich kaum.

um 1,5k bekommt man nen top gaming rechner und wenn man 2k für den 2ten hinlegt hat man aber auch ne richtig dicke WS.

btw 2 rechner gleichzeitig...

ich kann den gaming rechner wenigstens noch irgendwie verwenden solange der 2te rendert.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (25. September 2012)

Ich glaube nicht wirklich das der TE einen Rechner sucht um hauptsächlich zu rendern. 2 Stunden täglich klingt eher nach einer Nebenbeschäftigung.
Ein guter Gaming Rechner sollte vollkommen ausreichen


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Nochmal ich hab ein guten pc nur der ist nicht high end, der ist gebraucht aus einzälteiln zusam gebaut wurden das war vor 3 jahren so jetzt habe ich geld und möchte mir ein pc holn der zum zocken (bf3 csg gta5 crysis3 usw.)zum  aufnem (fraps) rendern (vegas10 pro) und  internet offis musik bearbeite ich auch der soll ebent viel könn dann möchte ich mir 3x 27 zol holen weil ich mein 24 mir so nahvor die nase steln muss das ist aber blöt so dan ist da meine anlage dran also auch so gesen mein multimedia server ich hab gute 700gb mucke 1400gb filme und ebent programe. Deswegen brauch ich 6tb speicher und 12 tb wolte ich holn wegen live backup aber da schau ich noch mal so und sry wegen rechschreibung hab lrs und schreibe vom samsung galays note zu dicke finger mfg delusa


----------



## soth (25. September 2012)

Psytis schrieb:


> ich weiss eben nicht genau was der TE mit den 3 TFTs vor hat bzw was er sich da genau vorstellt.
> mein vorschlag war jetzt mehr in die richtung 1 normaler gaming rechner  um 1-1,5k mit 1 max 2 tfts (spielen am main, irc skype etc am second)  und einen rechner der das aufnehmen übernimmt bzw danach das  bearbeiten.


Also ein Rechner mit 3570K und einen mit einem 3930K, das macht trotzdem keinen Sinn! Das macht alles nur teuerer!



Timsu schrieb:


> Andere würden sowas zu einem 3770k sagen
> Ich rendere zurzeit auch mit einem E350, ist zwar nicht schnell, es geht aber auch.


Setz mal beim Encoding die R und B-Frames, die Bewegungssuche und lookahead hoch. Am Besten noch --merange 24

EDIT: Zu langsam...


Psytis schrieb:


> teurer als ein 6kerner mit 2 690 12 tb HDD raid und was weiss ich noch alles???
> glaub ich kaum.


 Ja teuerer als 2, da es wenig Sinn macht sich für das Encoden noch einen zweiten PC mit einem 3770K hin zu stellen!!!


----------



## Psytis (25. September 2012)

Inspektorhegele schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht wirklich das der TE einen Rechner sucht um hauptsächlich zu rendern. 2 Stunden täglich klingt eher nach einer Nebenbeschäftigung.
> Ein guter Gaming Rechner sollte vollkommen ausreichen


 
irgendwie ist das alles etwas unklar was er da vor hat. wozu 3 tfts? aufnehmen für irgendwelche VODs kann ich eh nur einen. oder macht er 5760*1080 Videos?


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Und nochmal bis 6000 wenn nir 3 kostetauch gut


----------



## Timsu (25. September 2012)

Mein Vorschlag:
3770k, wenn du viel renderst 3930k, wenn du sehr viel renderst 2 mal Xeon 2687W
Als Grafikkarte eine GTX 690
256GB SSD
Netzteil und Mainboard wurden ja schon vorgeschlagen.


Dazu noch ein kleines (Selbstbau) NAS.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. September 2012)

Habe den Thread mal von Anfang an gelesen soweit das möglich ist . Es ensteht der Eindruck als ginge es hier nicht um eine ernsthafte Anfrage zur Kaufberatung ......
- Greetz -


----------



## Psytis (25. September 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Also ein Rechner mit 3570K und einen mit einem 3930K, das macht trotzdem keinen Sinn! Das macht alles nur teuerer!



wieso 3930?? da nehm ich mir nen xeon e3 und von mir aus noch ne quadro.
sockel 2011, quad sli und was da nicht alles schon vorgeschlagen wurde.... ka was das soll


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

Weil er doch auch spielen will und das ist mit einer Quadro nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Zocken auf 3 Monitoren frisst min. 3 GPU´s...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Ich glaube er will auf 3 Monis zocken.


Nimm zwei GTX680, notfalls 3.


----------



## Psytis (25. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ich glaube er will auf 3 Monis zocken.
> 
> 
> Nimm zwei GTX680, notfalls 3.



und was will er aufnehmen??


----------



## soth (25. September 2012)

Psytis schrieb:


> wieso 3930?? da nehm ich mir nen xeon e3 und von mir aus noch ne quadro.
> sockel 2011, quad sli und was da nicht alles schon vorgeschlagen wurde.... ka was das soll


Weil:
1.) ein Xeon E3 keinen Meter schneller ist als ein 3770K....
2.) eine gute Quadro Karte ab 400€ kostet und die Bildqualität beim Encoding nur verschlechtert....


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Du kannst auch aufnehmen wenn du auf allen Monis zockst


----------



## Psytis (25. September 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Weil:
> 1.) ein Xeon E3 keinen Meter schneller ist als ein 3770K....
> 2.) eine gute Quadro Karte ab 400€ kostet und die Bildqualität beim Encoding nur verschlechtert....



ich weiss dass ein e3 kaum schneller ist als ein 3770 (wenn der übertaktet ist dann zieht er dem e3 eh davon)

was kostet eine 680 bzw 690?? bild verschlechtert? bist du dir da sicher?


"Du kannst auch aufnehmen wenn du auf allen Monis zockst"

darum hab ich ja gefragt was er mit den 3 tfts macht, 5760*1080 videos oder main zocken, 2nd aufnahme preview, 3rd irgendein anderes zeug....


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Ich hate ja gedacht das ich ein guten pc bau und gut aber es schaut so aus alls ist das nicht möglich ich hab gedacht oc bord oc cpu oc speicher 2 gute gragas und gut aber es ist woll doch schwerrer oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Psytis schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss dass ein e3 kaum schneller ist als ein 3770 (wenn der übertaktet ist dann zieht er dem e3 eh davon)
> 
> was kostet eine 680 bzw 690??
> 
> ...



GTX 680 ca. 500
GtX 690 1000


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

Ich würde bei dem Budget 2 GTX680's mit 4GB VRAM nehmen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Was willst du auf den monis machen?!?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst du auf den monis machen?!?




Zocken.
Was sonst ?


----------



## soth (25. September 2012)

Psytis schrieb:


> ich weiss dass ein e3 kaum schneller ist als ein  3770 (wenn der übertaktet ist dann zieht er dem e3 eh davon)
> bild verschlechtert? bist du dir da sicher?


Der E3 ist langsamer als der 3770K, da der 3770K einen höheren Takt hat...
Und ja, ich bin mir sicher! Ein per CPU encodetes Bild sieht immer besser aus, als eines, das per GPU wurde...


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Ja auf alen 3 zocken wenn ich aufnem zu versuchen auf alen 3


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Bei 6000 sollten 2x 690 drin sein....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:
			
		

> Ja auf alen 3 zocken wenn ich aufnem zu versuchen auf alen 3



Nimm 2 GTX680 und wenn die dir net reichen dann Steck noch eine dazu.

Nimm aber welche mit 4GB !
Wurde es schon behandelt, oder warum keine 7970 ?


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Psytis schrieb:


> ich weiss eben nicht genau was der TE mit den 3 TFTs vor hat bzw was er sich da genau vorstellt.
> mein vorschlag war jetzt mehr in die richtung 1 normaler gaming rechner um 1-1,5k mit 1 max 2 tfts (spielen am main, irc skype etc am second) und einen rechner der das aufnehmen übernimmt bzw danach das bearbeiten.


 
2tft´s am gaming pc? für was? dass du in die mitte auf 2 ränder gucken kannst? 
2 pc´s sind sinnfrei.

der ganze thread ist sinnfrei^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> 2tft´s am gaming pc? für was? dass du in die mitte auf 2 ränder gucken kannst?
> 2 pc´s sind sinnfrei.
> 
> der ganze thread ist sinnfrei^^



Naja, für 3 GpUs brauchst du So2011
Für 2 reicht 1155.


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Mhhhh toll weis imer noch nicht was ich fürn brett nem soll arbeitspeicher und grafikarten mhhh


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

i7 3770k
asus p8z77-v
2xgtx680
16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance Low Profile


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Keine 2x680. Dann werde ich neidisch


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> i7 3770k
> asus p8z77-v
> 2xgtx680
> 16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance Low Profile



Alternativ AsRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Alternativ AsRock Z77 Extreme4


 
aber bloß kein sockel 2011^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> aber bloß kein sockel 2011^^



Dann kann er keine 3GPUs


----------



## soth (25. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Dann kann er keine 3GPUs


 Braucht er auch nicht! Dann lieber gleich 2 GTX690


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Soll er ja mMn auch nicht. der pc wird damit nimmer viel schneller. und in 2 jahren warn die 1500€ für grakas rausgeworfenes geld.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht er auch nicht! Dann lieber gleich 2 GTX690



Mikroruckler !!!!


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Mhh ich hate ja das im sinn 
http://geizhals.de/700325
Aber ich wunder mich warum das 170euro teurer ist als das http://geizhals.de/700329 hab ich was überlesen?  mfg delusa


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

quadruple sli vs triple Sli


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Das Classified is eher für Extrem-Übertakter gemacht...


----------



## ct5010 (25. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Mikroruckler !!!!


 
Hätte man bei 3x GTX680 noch mehr 

Mein Vorschlag: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e0b24a0f7ad4080ca15800a12dbffaa441f993202a + WaKü 

Oder http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Xeon-E5-2687W-8x-3-10GHz-So-2011-BOX.html


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Ok also were das ja beser weill möchte ja dan noch übertackten


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Nein, das is für Stickstoff. Das "billige" reicht...


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Ok also http://geizhals.de/700329 jetzt noch cpu und speicher graka nem ich auch ne evga


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Ja. Aber bis 200 müsste es noch was besseres geben. Moment.


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Ich verzichte einfach auf Triple monitoring, nehm meine gtx670 meinen i7 und mein mittelklasse-board und steh in 3 jahren an genau derselben position wie du, mit dem unterschied, dass ich nur 1200e ausgegeben habe.
ich würds mir nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen^^
mit 6000euro kannste 3 highend rechner bauen.


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Sry aber in 3 jahren bin ich a vieleicht tot oder b hab einfach noch ne bersere kieste da stehn schon mal daran gedacht?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

ASRock X79 Extreme6, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wie wärs damit?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. September 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Hätte man bei 3x GTX680 noch mehr
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e0b24a0f7ad4080ca15800a12dbffaa441f993202a + WaKü


 

Das mit einer Asus Xonar Essence Soundkarte, dann würde ich das so utnerschreiben. 

Alles andere macht nicht wirklich Sinn,  auch wenn die Rechenleistung steigt, wird die echte Gamingperformance nicht mehr viel besser und du schmeißt nur viel Geld zum Fenster raus, mit Hardware die eh zu schnell veraltet.  

Dann spare lieber den Rest und bau alle zwei Jahre einen solchen Rechner auf, damit kommst du defintiv weiter!


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Du hast es nicht verstanden^^
wollte dir damit sagen, dass du die 6000euro bitte doch nicht voll ausschöpfen sollst, weil du mit den kommenden spielegenerationen und hardware wieder alt aussiehst^^
ob ich ne gtx670 für 1monitor habe oder du 2xgtx680 für 3monitore, macht da keinen unterschied.

und die 6kern cpu ist in games eh langsamer. und für 2h film am tag brauchste die sicher nicht.


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Immer noch bies 6k were cool wenn ich nur 3 zahln muss were es auch ok


----------



## Stryke7 (25. September 2012)

@target: ich habe das gefühl, wir kämpfen etwas auf verlorenem posten ...    und das lustigerweise mal sorum, dass wir ihn davon abhalten wollen zu VIEL auszugeben 

wie gesagt, lieber jetzt ein gutes System wie das von ct5010 vorgeschlagene, und dann alle zwei jahre aufs neue ein solches aufbauen.  damit kommt man auf jeden fall weiter und der wertverlust von highend-hardware trifft einen nicht ganz so hart.


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Darf ich mal fragen, wie dein altes system aussah, mit dem du die ganzen arbeiten verrichtet hast?


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Klar mom mit handy dauert es etwas
http://www.sysprofile.de/id156785


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Ssd ist auch drin geht

Aber jetzt mal so das biligere evga 2 680 im sli (wolte ich sowiso mal machen ) guten speicher und nen gute cpu dann bin ich nicht so über teuer aber hab eigenlich das was ich möchte


----------



## Stryke7 (25. September 2012)

Klingt schon sinnvoller.


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Ok speicher hab ich auch.  es ist jetzt so ein 4kerner reicht Aber aus einem unerklerlichem grund möchte ich 6 kerne und weis eogenlich nicht warum,  wenn i h jetzt den 6kerner hole hab ich doch nur verlust in der geldbörse aber nicht beim zocken oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:
			
		

> Ok speicher hab ich auch.  es ist jetzt so ein 4kerner reicht Aber aus einem unerklerlichem grund möchte ich 6 kerne und weis eogenlich nicht warum,  wenn i h jetzt den 6kerner hole hab ich doch nur verlust in der geldbörse aber nicht beim zocken oder?



Der i5 3570K reicht locker zum zocken .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Der 6Kerner is beim zocken lahmer...


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Der 6Kerner is beim zocken lahmer...


 
Dafür ist er aber teuer und das ist auch eine Art Balken.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Der 6Kerner is beim zocken lahmer...



Aufgrund seiner niedrigeren. pro - Takt Leistung, oder ?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. September 2012)

Wenns dir nur um 6 Kerne geht, geh zu AMD  Da kannst du sie auch noch übertakten ...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Aufgrund seiner niedrigeren. pro - Takt Leistung, oder ?


 Genau, die is beim i7 3770k besser.


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Was jetzt werde mir nen 4 kerner holen der würd dan aber oc


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:
			
		

> Was jetzt werde mir nen 4 kerner holen der würd dan aber oc



3570K oder 3770K ?


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Ehmmm jetzt muss ich doch nen anderes bret nem oder wenn möchte ich von.evga eins


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Oder was ist mit dem http://geizhals.de/691077


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

Wieso soll das Board von EVGA sein? Es gibt so viele gute Boardhersteller, Asus, Asrock, MSI, Gigabyte


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

LOass die Finger vom 3820, der is ein Witz...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> LOass die Finger vom 3820, der is ein Witz...



Entweder richtig 2011 mit dem 3930K oder gar net.

i7 3770K
oder 
i5 3570K


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

A. Ist evga nicht gut? und b. Werde woll beim alten sockel bleiben


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Dann den 3930k.
EVGA is i.d.R. überteuert...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:
			
		

> A. Ist evga nicht gut? und b. Werde woll beim alten sockel bleiben




Was meinst du mit alten Sockel ?

2011 ? 1155 ?


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit alten Sockel ?
> 
> 2011 ? 1155 ?



Sockel 775


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

1155 ist doch schon länger da aber imer noch dabei. Das 2011 bord solte 199 kosten


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Nimm das Asrock für 206.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm das Asrock für 206.




Extreme6 ?


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Möchte aber kein arock sonern evga oder msi


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte aber kein arock sonern evga oder msi



Warum ?
AsRock hat ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

P/l ist mir egal muss ichachen wass alle anderen machen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Produktvergleich EVGA X79 SLI, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (132-SE-E775-K2), MSI X79A-GD45, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (7735-010R) | Geizhals Deutschland Dann eins von den beiden...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Warum nicht gleich ein 3960X und ein Rampage ?
Weil es Verschwendung ist.


----------



## Delusa (25. September 2012)

Ach man es ist lustig


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:
			
		

> Ach man es ist lustig



Was ?


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

Delusa schrieb:


> Ach man es ist lustig



Eher traurig  Denn jetzt sind wir bei Post #274, und bereits in Post #2 steht eine super Zusammenstellung


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Eher traurig  Denn jetzt sind wir bei Post #274, und bereits in Post #2 steht eine super Zusammenstellung



Softy hat Recht.
Kauf seine Konfig.

@Softy: Kannst sie ja noch mal posten, vllt. nimmt er sie ja dann war.


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

Ich würde es so machen :

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-16GAR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (04G-P4-2690)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)

(Noch ein bisschen rumoptimiert )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es so machen :
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
> ...




Er will ein MSI oder ein EVGA Board.
Beratungsressistent ?


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

Na gut: MSI Z77A-G45, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7752-010R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Er wollte auch LGA2011.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Er wollte auch LGA2011.



Und einen 3820.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Er wollte auch LGA2011.


 
Er wollte so ungefähr jedes teures und unnützes Teil


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

Ach, ihr könnt mich mal


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Und, und, und....


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. September 2012)

.... und was er am allermeisten will, sind 6000€!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, ihr könnt mich mal



Nicht weinen Softy, alles wird gut.

(Wenn die zweite 690 da ist)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Nicht weinen Softy, alles wird gut.
> 
> (Wenn die zweite 690 da ist)


 ...Krieg ich die 1.(oder besser: Ich hol sie mir ) Wolltest du nicht die Zotac


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Nicht weinen Softy, alles wird gut.
> 
> (Wenn die zweite 690 da ist)



Hör auf mit 2. GTX690. Du bringst den TE nur wieder auf dumme Gedanken


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Gehts noch schlimmer?


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Gehts noch schlimmer?


 
Jop. 3 GTX 690's


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> ...Krieg ich die 1.(oder besser: Ich hol sie mir ) Wolltest du nicht die Zotac



Nein, ich will keine Zotac mehr.
Und auch keine Karte im Referenzdesign mehr !


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Nein, ich will keine Zotac mehr.
> Und auch keine Karte im Referenzdesign mehr !


 Das ging an Softy  

@ Softy: Du bekommst nen Keks, wenn du 3x690 gemeinsam betreiben kannst


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Das ging an Softy
> 
> @ Softy: Du bekommst nen Keks, wenn du 3x690 gemeinsam betreiben kannst



Auch egal


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> @ Softy: Du bekommst nen Keks, wenn du 3x690 gemeinsam betreiben kannst



Wenn Du mir 2 Stück schenkst, probier ich das mal aus


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir 2 Stück schenkst, probier ich das mal aus


 Wenn ich deine Ultronkekse bekomme


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

Deal or no Deal?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Hast du eigentlich nen Ultron-cardreader?


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

Einen? 

Natürlich. Was für eine Frage... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Krieg ich einen?


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Ihr Nasen seid total lustig, wisst ihr das?
Habe wie oft gesagt wie sinnfrei das alles ist, und jetzt auf einmal kommt ihr und sagt 6000€ bzw. seine vorstellungen sind wirklich sinnlos 
hätte mir 3 Tage kleine Wut sparen können 



target2804 schrieb:


> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS)
> 1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
> 1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
> 1  x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile  schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)  (CML16GX3M4A1600C9)
> ...


ich erinnere nochmal an meine config. allerdings das letzte mal.

wenn du, nach so vielen hin und hers jetzt unbedingt den sockel2011 haben willst, dein evga board, den 3930k etc.pp, dann kaufs dir. aber wie gesagt: bitte nicht weinen, wenn deine kiste genauso schnell überholt ist wie meine, die nur 1/3 kostet^^

ich verabschiede mcih hiermit von diesem thema

gruß


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Krieg ich einen?



Nö  Jetzt aber mal BTT  (Obwohl, bei dem Thread ist eh schon Hopfen und Malz verloren )


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. September 2012)

Target ... lass doch die Jungs, - die sind doch auch nur einmal jung.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (25. September 2012)

Warum hat eigentlich noch niemand das MB vor geschlagen?

Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional

Das hat ne 16 Phasen CPU-Ansteuerung was denk ich bis 5 gig Tacktung reichen sollte
Wobei wir wieder bei vernünftigen configs landen würden

edit: das er von seinem AMD weg will kann ich gut verstehen, musst auch keine Angst haben, 4 Kerne AMD sind nicht 4 Kerne Intel. Wirst schon nen Leistungsschub erleben^^


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Inspektorhegele schrieb:


> Warum hat eigentlich noch niemand das MB vor geschlagen?
> 
> Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional
> 
> Wobei wir wieder bei vernünftigen configs landen würden


 

einmal muss ich noch. aber nur um rauszufinden, warum zum kuckuck einer dieses board hier vorschlagen sollte. wenn du mir ne total gute begründung gibst, warum man unbedingt als otto normalverbraucher dieses board braucht, kaufe ich mir hier und jetzt 3 davon.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Argument 1: Es ist unnötig, dem TE scheint das zu gefallen.
Argument 2: Ich würde dich gerne mit 3 davon sehen


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Ich kaufs mir und hau mit nem kleinen hämmerchen n sockel 775 Cpu rein. ist genauso unnötig wie das board zu kaufen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. September 2012)

... eeh Moment, da geht noch was - der muß unbedingt noch ´rein:  OCZ RevoDrive X2  960GB, PCIe x4 (OCZSSDPX-1RVDX0960) ab €3759,50


----------



## Inspektorhegele (25. September 2012)

Ähm, nun ja, also, naja
wie soll ich sagen, uhm ich hab des?!?

edit: die Revo is *******, lass die weg


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Inspektorhegele schrieb:


> Ähm, nun ja, also, naja
> wie soll ich sagen, uhm ich hab des?!?


 
du hast das board? für? wenn du kein hardcore-oc´ler bist hast du -herzlichen glückwunsch dazu- ne menge geld in den sand gesetzt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Ich schaff auf nem P8Z77-V mehr als 5. Allerdings bei unmenschlicher Spannung


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Die würde meine cpu, wenn sie das k hätte, mit deutlich weniger schaffen. 
willst den screenshot nochmal GeForce?  warte, hier isser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (25. September 2012)

Wer sagt denn dass ich nicht clocke^^ muhaha

Wenn Revo dann richtig^^
OCZ Z-Drive R4 R Series PCI-Express SSD RM88 - ZD4RM88-FH-3.2T


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Inspektorhegele schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn dass ich nicht clocke^^ muhaha
> 
> Wenn Revo dann richtig^^
> OCZ Z-Drive R4 R Series PCI-Express SSD RM88 - ZD4RM88-FH-3.2T


 

dann zeig mal n screenshot


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Die würde meine cpu, wenn sie das k hätte, mit deutlich weniger schaffen.
> willst den screenshot nochmal GeForce?  warte, hier isser
> 
> 
> ...


 **** dich! 
Das schafft meine nächste auch. Wait for Skylake-E....


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Ich würde den screen gern, nur um dich zu ärgern, in meine Sig hängen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Wenn dus kleiner machst, müsste das sogar gehen


----------



## Inspektorhegele (25. September 2012)

Sooo, aufwärmrunde...


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

irgendwas stimmt an deinem screeny nicht


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

1,168 V für 3,5 Muss ein Mist-Chip sein....


----------



## Inspektorhegele (25. September 2012)

Weil? CPU-Z spinnt bei mir, darum coretemp für die Tacktung und die Spannung


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Hab ich mir auch irgendwie gedacht^^
meiner hat 0,3v weniger  bei mehr takt^^ mehr als 4,5 bekommst aus dem teil nicht raus. und dafür, dass du angeblich das fatality hast, kommt mir das alles etwas suspekt vor.

zeig mal die cpu-z screens vom rest^^


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einer aktuellen Version von CPU-Z?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

CPU-Z is zuverlässiger...


----------



## Inspektorhegele (25. September 2012)

Mehr geht nicht? Mit der kokü hatt ich 5,5

edit: ich hab hier iwo nen thread gefunden wo einer beweist dass man für extremtackte garkein teures MB braucht, wenn ich den jetzt finden würd...
Jedenfalls hatte der ein MSI für etwa die halbe kohle und hat über 6 gig raus geprügelt


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Ich glaub ihm im moment grad mal garnix softy


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Inspektorhegele schrieb:


> Mehr geht nicht? Mit der kokü hatt ich 5,5
> 
> edit: ich hab hier iwo nen thread gefunden wo einer beweist dass man für extremtackte garkein teures MB braucht, wenn ich den jetzt finden würd...
> Jedenfalls hatte der ein MSI für etwa die halbe kohle und hat über 6 gig raus geprügelt


 Sag ich doch...... Hast du im Moment Wasser oder wie?


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Sag ich doch...... Hast du im Moment Wasser oder wie?


 
lad dir mal aktuelles cpu-z runter und dann mach den screeny bitte nochmal

übrigens: die gtx670 ist heute gekommen^^ zum 3. mal  dafür 50€ billiger.
hatte sie ja für 405 gekauft, wegen spulenfiepen eingeschickt, 3 wochen drauf gewartet, neue bekommen. probiert, überlegt, preise verglichen, kaufvertrag aufgelöst, mein geld wieder bekommen und dann ne neue bestellt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> lad dir mal aktuelles cpu-z runter und dann mach den screeny bitte nochmal


 Meinst du mich?!?


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?!?


 nee den anderen da^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> nee den anderen da^^


 Sehr gut. Ich wollte nämlich eigentlich bis zum neuen Kühler @ stock bleiben...


----------



## Inspektorhegele (25. September 2012)

Sooo, ne hab grad Skythe Ninja 2, da is auch um die 4,5 bis 4,7 schluss... sonst über 80°C

Bei 5,5 gig muss ich auf 1,35 Volt und dass will ich grad dem rechenknecht ohne minusgrad im Verdampfer nich antun


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

80°? Das is gefährlich....
Ich bekomm 80° bei 5 GHz @ Mugen3...


----------



## Inspektorhegele (26. September 2012)

kk, das is nich schlecht, wart grad auf meine WLP, und muss Steuerung für Kokü wechseln, die schaltet an, bei -4°C geht sie wieder aus

edit: mit welchen Spannungen kommst du nur auf 80°C? Oder is der mugen 3 so viel besser?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

Auch der Mugen 3 is nicht so toll. Ich wechsel darauf: Kühlung Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Benchstabil mit 1,36, 24/7 problemlos mit 1,37-1,38...
http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-265715


----------



## Jeanboy (26. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Auch der Mugen 3 is nicht so toll. Ich wechsel darauf: Kühlung Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU



Jajaja... Immer wieder muss er den längsten Balken haben 


Aber sollten wir jetzt nicht endlich wieder B2T kommen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Jajaja... Immer wieder muss er den längsten Balken haben
> 
> 
> Aber sollten wir jetzt nicht endlich wieder B2T kommen?


 Ich lebe für Balken


----------



## Inspektorhegele (26. September 2012)

Vollkupfer, nich schlecht

Ich benutz immer die

Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra

Ja wie gesagt, warum soll er sich nich des Z77 Prof holen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

Weil das unnötig ist, viele i7 brauchen für 5 unter Luft unmenschliche Spannungen....


----------



## Inspektorhegele (26. September 2012)

KK, dem kann ich grad zustimmen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

Gut, dass du einsiehst, dass ein günstiges Board reicht.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (26. September 2012)

Das hab ich schonmal gesagt, man braucht selbst für abartige Tacktungen kein sehr teures.
Ich hab meins aus dem einfachen Grund weil ich es haben wollte, mehr eigentlich nich

Der TE is ja iwie auch einer der eigentlich gerade nicht wirklich auf Preis/Leistung schaut, darum dachte ich nur laut in die Menge


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

Der Thread hier is ein Witz, wait for a Mod....


----------



## Quppi (26. September 2012)

pc für 6000€ tztztz


----------



## target2804 (26. September 2012)

Wer hats von anfang an gesagt?  Richtig, ich^^


----------



## Delusa (26. September 2012)

Ja man darf doch mal treum holn könnte ichs aber trotzdem aber hol jetzt das msi den 3370k und eine 690


----------



## Legacyy (26. September 2012)

Poste doch noch mal alle Komponenten... 
ach ja...echt geil wie der thread hier abgeht xDDD


----------



## facehugger (26. September 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Poste doch noch mal alle Komponenten...


Jap, für`s Feintuning...

Gruß


----------



## Pokerclock (26. September 2012)

Ich beende die "Diskussion" an dieser Stelle. Spam häuft sich und der TE zeigt in seinen letzten Beiträgen auch kein ernsthaftes Interesse mehr.

Als wäre das nicht normal für eine "Kaufberatung" mit überdimensioniertem Budget...

-CLOSED-


----------

